# What's the best and worst thing about this bathroom project?



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Everything's in the title.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Where does one begin? I know you are posting this as a prodding from the normal, so here goes.

First: construction.
1) P-lam walls behind the toilets won't take the moisture for a long period of time. They will delaminate.
2) Tile is too large for that small a room.
3) No shower 
4) Door is too narrow
5) What is the purpose of the small sink next to the toilet. Certainly is not a bidet. Waste of space.

Next: Artsy fartsy
1) Pink wall is not pretty
2) Mirror lighting is offset to one side and too yellow
3) Love the flowery wall behind the tub
4) Tub is a quality install with side fill
5) Indirect lighting has good effect

All in all, except for the tub alcove area, I wouldn't have it.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

It is another culture evidently. 
Nothing there that I would want. Huge waste of space and $$$$ in my opinion. 
And it is missing all the things I want and need.
I look at a lot of homes. None of them have anything even remotely like this. Can I draw the conclusion that not many people desire this design?
I never understand bidets. I was once urged to install one in my home design by a consultant. I was skeptical about that person thereafter.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

I second most of these and add: 

Love the heated towel bar. It looks heated anyway. Too bad you can't reach it from the tub.

The bidet, if that's what it is, may get hit by the tiny door as it opens, if it opens into the room.

Three finishes, just trying too hard. The panels behind the toilet/bidet look like modern office pieces, not bathroom. What is with the blast of pink in the otherwise passable paint palette. There appears to be green or burgundy or even the muted pink near the tub that could have worked better.

Obviously these are just personal opinions and if you like it...then it's fine.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Best and worst?
Best: Wall mounted stool and bidet(?). I don't know how strong they are or how they would be repaired if necessary. But as the one who does the mopping and cleaning, I would love it.
Worst: Tiny vanity/lack of storage. Obviously no one really lives there. Not even room for a toothbrush. Vanity should be big enough to conceal the trash, bowl brush, and a few rolls of paper at minimum IMHO. 
Things others have mentioned: No shower. Towel bar/warmer too far from tub. Narrow door. Color scheme.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Everything Chandler said plus.

Where are the electrics ? I see lights, but where are one or more light switches, one or more GFCI protected receptacles, and you didn’t show enough ceiling to see whether the exhaust fan is there.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Oso954 that went right over my head. Gee it's all missing, light switches, receptacles, manner in which to flush the toilet. Can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Where does one begin? I know you are posting this as a prodding from the normal, so here goes.
> 
> First: construction.
> 1) P-lam walls behind the toilets won't take the moisture for a long period of time. They will delaminate.
> ...


I think that is a type of bidet or foot wash used in Muslim countries?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't like the use of color.

De trop, too much, as the French say.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with much of what had been said. The lights may be automatic it voice, but sure. The plate above the commode appears to be the control. My biggest unaddressed question would be the door, especially the bottom. Is that an 1 1/2" threshold? Just odd looking in general.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that a fire escape ladder to the right of the sink?
Oh, heated towel bar. . .


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

best thing is there is nowhere to stub your toe

worst thing is there is nowhere to take a shower
and the wood laminate effect looks like an office board room


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the tips. Clearly, a lot of things to tweak here, especially the practical side like installing a shower and a new bath that will be easy to clean. The electrics are not here because this is more like a prototype project rather than final. And the thing next to the toilet is just a different bidet.

However, it seems that most found the general style and looks not very attractive, leaving aside the details?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

No urinal


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They did say the tub area is lovely. 

Don't get rid of the tub!


----------



## decorideas (6 mo ago)

it might be better to use other colors instead of pink.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

decorideas said:


> it might be better to use other colors instead of pink.


Pink is the least of the problems.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

The toilet in the middle of the room feels like being on a billboard. 
There is no need for a bidet as most major manufacturers make a bidet toilet seat that does more. The bidet looks like a toilet with the cover open but worse because it doesn't even have a cover. The bidet is an ugly distraction in the middle of the room that uses space imo. UGH.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> They did say the tub area is lovely.
> 
> Don't get rid of the tub!


Yeah, but it is true it will be hard to clean this.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Anyway, appreciate all the comments, I think it's better to start anew.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

a_white96 said:


> Yeah, but it is true it will be hard to clean this.


Who said that?


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> Who said that?


That's something I thought that might be another flaw here


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> It is another culture evidently.
> Nothing there that I would want. Huge waste of space and $$$$ in my opinion.
> And it is missing all the things I want and need.
> I look at a lot of homes. None of them have anything even remotely like this. Can I draw the conclusion that not many people desire this design?
> I never understand bidets. I was once urged to install one in my home design by a consultant. I was skeptical about that person thereafter.


I'm a bit late to this thread. But I agree to everything you say except the Bidet thing. Would'nt be without one. Very healthy and refreshing. However, I use the add on ones as opposed to the built-in on the toilet. Can't undersatnd why hospitals don't have them installed. Most hospitalized people have some sort of disability and find it difficult to "cleanse" themselves.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Toilet is square, my butt is round.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Old Thomas said:


> Toilet is square, my butt is round.


So this is the worst and best things about this design?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tub area is lovely. People are so ready to get rid of them, but, many women love a tub bath, they're great for aches & pains & for older bodies that can't stand as well.

I'm sorry that we haven't done a good job of telling you what is good about the bathroom. Rough crowd!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Norm202 said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread. But I agree to everything you say except the Bidet thing. Would'nt be without one. Very healthy and refreshing. However, I use the add on ones as opposed to the built-in on the toilet. Can't undersatnd why hospitals don't have them installed. Most hospitalized people have some sort of disability and find it difficult to "cleanse" themselves.


Would you want to use a bidet that several thousand sick people have done their business on?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I definitely don't see that added appliance next to the square toilet to be a BIDET. Face it folks, it has a regular faucet pointing DOWN. How would you get your private parts inverted enough to use such a contraption. Bidet internals are embedded in the bowl, and I don't see that.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Would you want to use a bidet that several thousand sick people have done their business on?


That's exactly the point. YES! As opposed to several thousand people without a bidet.
Do you understand how a bidet works? You still need to sit on a seat whether it has a bidet or not. That you don't change. But a bidet gives you fresh clean water to clean your bottom. Then you use TP to dry or if it has it available an air dryer.
Think about it, if all you only use is TP, your not getting it all. eww! Ever try wiping melted chocolate off you hand with nothing but TP? Try it and you'll get the point!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Norm202 said:


> That's exactly the point. YES! As opposed to several thousand people without a bidet.
> Do you understand how a bidet works? You still need to sit on a seat whether it has a bidet or not. That you don't change. But a bidet gives you fresh clean water to clean your bottom. Then you use TP to dry or if it has it available an air dryer.
> Think about it, if all you only use is TP, your not getting it all. eww! Ever try wiping melted chocolate off you hand with nothing but TP? Try it and you'll get the point!


@Norm202 - what you need to determine is does the area where the water comes out, run the risk of any small or large droplets landing on it? Even a flush will send millions of aerosolized tiny droplets all over, even out of the bowl. Small gaseous explosions are common in a toilet bowl.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> @Norm202 - what you need to determine is does the area where the water comes out, run the risk of any small or large droplets landing on it? Even a flush will send millions of aerosolized tiny droplets all over, even out of the bowl. Small gaseous explosions are common in a toilet bowl.


Nick, you obviously do not know how a bidet works. 
It's clean, uncontaminated water untouched by any other contaminates that are not already touched by your ordinary enviroment. The mere fact that you sit on a toilet seat, be it you own or a public one leaves you open to all kinds of bacteria. 99% of which are not harmful. It's no different than using your shower. But maybe you don't rinse your butt in the shower! 
So if you still doubt the cleansieness of a Bidet then you must think all of Japan and most of Europe are stupid and full of desease from using a bidet. And if you still don't belive the science then talk to a doctor. Or maybe your germaphobic. And if so you really do need a bidet! And if you think the water coming from these units is not clean enough then why would you drink or cook or clean with the same water coming from the same pipes?
Also bidets come in all different forms. From a hand held sprayer attched to the wall to units that attach under the toilet seat and covered from the toilet bowl enviroment and have a direct water supply, that is not part of the toilet water. Or fully integtrated toilet seats and or fully integrated tolets themselves. 
I'm through. you just don't want to understand and don't like them that's fine. But please don't infer that they are a health hazard. It's just the opposite.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Public health and healthcare-associated risk of electric, warm-water bidet toilets - PubMed


Warm-water nozzles of bidet toilets are contaminated with a wide range of bacteria, making them a potential vehicle for cross-infection. In the hospital setting, shared use of bidet toilets must consider the clinical background of patients. Based on these findings, these devices must be part of...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





@Norm202, this was in response to your question about hospitals. Let's not divert the thread too much.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unless you have a point of use water heater at the bidet, it takes a while for it to reach it from a normal water heater. My add on bidet uses cold water, but it's tolerable, and works well.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Public health and healthcare-associated risk of electric, warm-water bidet toilets - PubMed
> 
> 
> Warm-water nozzles of bidet toilets are contaminated with a wide range of bacteria, making them a potential vehicle for cross-infection. In the hospital setting, shared use of bidet toilets must consider the clinical background of patients. Based on these findings, these devices must be part of...
> ...


Good article, but I did not see the bacterial count of toilet seats without bidets. Nor what kind of bidet system was used. This is a case of science and data being used to twist the facts. I'm not saying the facts are wrong. I'm saying I want to see the control or other side of the facts. And it only considered warm water vs just plain old cold water. Beside 292 samples is hardley a significant sample size. And whose knows what kind of sampling or control they did in terms of keeping out other sanitary factors. My recent stay in the hospotal proved that the toilets are not regulary cleaned nor even flushed in most cases. I would much rather have a bidets spray than nothing at all. 
I will conceed that warm water (note the big difference between warm water and cold water) bidets are not to my liking. But not for the reason stated. And I noticed most of the other referenced articles or studies talk about warm water units. But aside from public use, why would you not want a cold water (or warm water) bidet in your own house? Again the sanitary and comfort angle is amazing. 
Let me put another way. As a test only if you dare. After taking a dump and using only toilet paper, would you be willing to put your hand in that same spot and bring it to you face? But using a bidet and do the same thing would it not be a lot less likely to be, well stinky! You be the judge. I'll stick with the bidet and you use the TP only. Just make sure I don't shake your hand. 
Another point. Belive it or not, and I don't have any data to back me up, but most people do not wash their hands when leaving the bathroom.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> Unless you have a point of use water heater at the bidet, it takes a while for it to reach it from a normal water heater. My add on bidet uses cold water, but it's tolerable, and works well.


 I agree. In fact once you get use to it, I doubt a warm water unit would be comfortable. Even in cold winter, it's still very refreshing.


----------

